# Toxiban and Charcoal Activated Powder



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

I was just reading the thread about these posted by Ali about her goat Jackie who ate something on the trail.

I'm wondering which one you folks recommend to carry on the trail. If you don't carry either what do you carry?


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I carry fire starters. Activated carbon (charcoal) is just carbon with a high surface area to volume ratio. Grandma would give me activated carbon for stomach aches (of unknown origin) in the form of burnt toast. 

If you need to make it in the field, 

1. harvest the unburnt coals from a fire 
2. burn some bread on a small fire

Grind up the charcoal from either to make it more effective. Mix it with water.

Some will tell you that the burnt toast or charcoal will contain carcinogens, but it beats the immediate effects of poisoning.

Neither of these will be as potent as commercially produced products, but hey, it's one less thing to carry.

Hmm.. come to think of it, my mom would make my sandwiches on burnt toast. I wonder where she got the lunch meat.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

In the book "Goat First Aid: The Trail Guide" by Carolyn Eddie and Alice Beberness there is a recipe for Rhododendron Antidote. It is also noted as the "Universal Poisoning Treatment". The list of ingredients are all powdered. This makes it light weight to carry. I have it all premixed with a label for instructions. Thank heavens I have never had to use it. The toxiban is always in the truck I would hope the antidote would buy us time to get to the truck. 
IdahoNancy


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

I carry the Rhododendron antidote or activated charcoal granules ... enough for just one or two dosages, and keep more in my truck for additional administration. The stuff is just too heavy to carry all of the doses you might need ... and really if a goat gets into something that is enough of a concern to cause me to want multiple doses, I'd be packing out anyway.

If you take a look at the dosing for the solutions (Toxiban Suspension, etc.) you'll seen realize that could be carrying upwards of 50 ounces of the stuff! And that's just one dose. There are some other options that are more of a paste ... but the granules are much lighter still. According to the granule form of Toxiban:

_One pound (453.6 grams) normally treats an animal weighing 225 to 600 kilograms (500 to 1300 pounds)._

Mix with water to create a solution for administering via a drencher.

Brian


----------

